# Triton Routers



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought I should write a short piece to try to explain, and remove a few misconceptions, about Triton brand routers.

Firstly, perhaps the most interesting, and for some the most contentious, piece of information is the simple fact that they are manufactured in Taiwan. They are distributed by several distributors throughout the world under the Triton, and also the CMT brand names.

At the moment, Triton brand products are marketed by a company that is registered in Switzerland, but with the main sales force in Somerset, England - Powerbox. Now, far be it for me to suggest that the reason Powerbox is registered in Switzerland is to "help" their tax situation - but you get the general idea anyway.

However, you will also find that the routers that are branded as "Triton" are also sold under the CMT brand - the tool maker in Italy that I'm sure you are all familiar with. I say this to help those with fears that their "Triton" brand router may be under some sort of future cloud regarding the spare parts situation: just get the parts from CMT - simple.

It is interesting to see that the "Triton" branded routers seem to have greater horsepower than the CMT branded routers - despite identical motors and gearing. But, this is all part of the world of marketing, where white can really be sold as blue - if you look at it under a blue light, that is.

More to the point, perhaps, is the related fact that there are no small electric hand tools made in either Europe or the USA these days. They are ALL manufactured (although not marketed) in various Asian Pacific rim countries, including China (everyones bugbear these days), Korea (as the Triton/CMT routers), Malaysia, Vietnam, Indonesia, Japan, etc.

So, relax a little when it comes to defending your own country's products - they aren't. Chose the best tool for the job you have in mind and try not to get sucked into the marketing lies told by salesmen who only want your money. And, yes, I realize that there will be several salesmen that will argue and defend their own products. But the proof of manufacture can only be a photograph of the actual production line showing the machine in process of manufacture - not just the attachment of the power cord and the boxing up of the product, yes?

Out of interest, I have a Triton branded router instead of the CMT equivalent - which is the router most seen here in Italian workshops. Why? I needed the ½"collet set, rather than just the 12mm set that is standard on the European models as I have quite a few ½" cutters and I am a tight-wad when it comes to spending even more of my hard-earned on adapters and converters - I also rather like my cutter to be held by the collet directly, rather than through more bits of metal that might 'let go' at very inopportune moments. Simple, eh? 

Happy, and successful woodworking!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For many years products made in Taiwan have passed far better quality controls than ones made in mainland China. I still have in regular use a drill press, mill and jointer, all made in Taiwan and bought in the early 80's.


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

*Oriental?*



harrysin said:


> For many years products made in Taiwan have passed far better quality controls than ones made in mainland China. I still have in regular use a drill press, mill and jointer, all made in Taiwan and bought in the early 80's.


An interesting thought, but not one that holds up under the cold light of day.

For example; Apple have all of their products made in China - hardly a brand that is associated with poor quality, surely?

No, the reason for many Chinese-made products being of such relatively poor quality is the fact that they are made to a price that is demanded by the marketing companies in the western world. Made DOWN to a price, I mean, of course.

If you are old enough, you may recall that products made in Japan used to be regarded as poor quality copies of the "original" products made in whatever western country you happened to be living in. Nowadays, Japanese-made products are considered the best the world (assuming even they are actually made in Japan now, that is...).


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Totally agree with both Harry and Peter. With the machines that I repair, and the companies I worke(d) for sell, it was/is the same way. After you could no longer purchase an American made metal cutting machine (late 70's -'80's) ( Metal cutting Lathes & Milling Machine), your best imported lathe was a Mazak, that was made in Japan. The company I work for sells a brand that is a step under Mazak, which is Kingston which is one of many copies of the Mazak line. Kingston went a step further then the other copiers and sold two lines, both the exact same machines, as far as looks (paint color). One line was made in China and the other in Taiwan. The China machines sold for thousands less, and you got exactly what you paid for. The China machines were "night and day" cheaper built then the Taiwanese ones. So much so, that we no longer sell the Chinese machines. 

And I use to work for a company that sold one of the other many copies, Hercules-Ajax. And I remember many times, when I worked for the company that sold the Hercules-Ajax machines, if their importer was out of a particular model, they would buy one from the other local dealer (the company I work for now) and they would just paint the machine the right color and change the name tags, and the customer didn't know the difference! 

But yea, as with the routers, Japan, Taiwan, and then China would be the order from good to junk.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter, you have confirmed what I have been saying about Triton for the last few years.

There was even a post not long ago that suggested that Triton was owned by Kregg? That made me smile.

Also in regard to "Chinese quality", I was told that in band saws, for example, the brand owner [for want of a better word] can specify what bearings are used( cheap or imported) in the manufacture.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Peter, you have confirmed what I have been saying about Triton for the last few years.
> 
> There was even a post not long ago that suggested that Triton was owned by Kregg? That made me smile.
> 
> Also in regard to "Chinese quality", I was told that in band saws, for example, the brand owner [for want of a better word] can specify what bearings are used( cheap or imported) in the manufacturer.



I think Kreg has a USA distributorship of , not ownership of Triton.

As to the "Chinese Quality" thing, Panasonic used to do just that with VCR's. The machines they built for other brands had different mixes of different quality parts depending on that OEM's specs. The Panasonic branded machines had top grade components. A GE branded machine looked the same, but had the lowest grade parts Panasonic would sell. Many other brand were somewhere in between.

I think the same is true with Chinese machinery. Most major brands have QC people on the floor the plant to monitor quality of material and workmanship. Lesser brands don't and as mentioned, build to a low price point. 

Brand name is much less an indication of quality than it used to be!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Duane,

The original quote was "and a Triton TRA001 Router (Made in China of Swiss parts but owned by Kreg) ".

You could see why this made me smile.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Duane,
> 
> The original quote was "and a Triton TRA001 Router (Made in China of Swiss parts but owned by Kreg) ".
> 
> You could see why this made me smile.


Yes, James, I can. That's one of the problems with the internet, being able to sift the truth from among the fiction!


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Suggested reading: Poorly Made in China: An Insider's Account of the China Production Game

It's a "Get what you pay for" game. Pay for the necessary QC to make sure your products are manufactured to your specs or take what they give you. Companies like Apple and Powermatic pay for QC and charge accordingly but you might notice their products aren't exactly in the middle-to-bottom end of the price spectrum.....

Other so-called manufacturers look at the bottom line: Where can we make a decent profit given that we will have to refund/replace/service a given number of units? Pure and simple, it's a bottom-line decision. Sorry to break the news but there ain't no Santa Claus or Easter Bunny. Best case is they're new to the business and naive, ignorant of how the game is played, go out of business and leave their customers hanging out to dry. Worst case is that they have it all figured out: you get a bad tool be prepared to fight to the bitter end.

Sorry to inform you but TANSTAAFL(There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch) is as valid a concept today as it was 80 years ago. If you can buy a tool from Horror Freight(just an example, there's one near my house and I use it for consumables) for 1/3 the cost from a reputable manufacturer there's a reason. And it ain't because they like you and want to do you a favor.... It's because they figure they can sell enough cheap crap to people who don't know better that they can make a profit after taking into account the amount of product they'll get back in returns. Business math, bottom line rules, forget about the customer. Give the tiny minority that knows enough to complain a refund or replacement, shear the rest of the sheep and pocket the proceeds.

It's a global economy. My Bosch router was "Assembled in Mexico", Lord only knows where the parts came from. Ditto my Porter-Cable routers. Something, maybe my Dewalts were assembled in Brazil( and who can trace the provenance of the parts?). My Festools say they were "Made in Germany" but who knows where the resistors in the speed controls came from?

About the only thing that I can be sure of is that the manufacturers of the tools I buy have a good reputation for quality assurance, customer service and have been in business long enough that I can have a reasonable expectation that they will still be around if I need support.

Just my $.02 worth,
Bill

P.S. Harry, are dollars Metric?  They're base 10....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dmeadows said:


> Yes, James, I can. That's one of the problems with the internet, being able to sift the truth from among the fiction!


The problem is, I believe the poster was told this by "Kreg's people". Or he believes he was?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The OP's point is not to get your panties in a knot over where the tool is made, rather just make sure your local supplier can support you when (not if) the product has a wobbly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> The OP's point is not to get your panties in a knot over where the tool is made, rather just make sure your local supplier can support you when (not if) the product has a wobbly.


Hi Hylton,

My responses are based on, not where the Triton is made, I was always aware it was from Taiwan, but rather the misleading information that is circulating regarding the Triton brand. - particularly in the US.

I agree 100% on the point regarding spare parts/ service.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dmeadows said:


> I think Kreg has a USA distributorship of , not ownership of Triton.
> 
> As to the "Chinese Quality" thing, Panasonic used to do just that with VCR's. The machines they built for other brands had different mixes of different quality parts depending on that OEM's specs. The Panasonic branded machines had top grade components. A GE branded machine looked the same, but had the lowest grade parts Panasonic would sell. Many other brand were somewhere in between.
> 
> ...


The last 20 years of my working life was spent as a video repair specialist and my business represented several major manufacturers, but not Panasonic, however because I handled every brand sold in Australia out of warranty, I don't recall any other brand names using Panasonic clones. Several other makers like JVC, NEC,Akai, LG etc. had re-badged models available from other "makers", these machines were identical irrespective of which country they were assembled in from kits supplied by the original company. Even well known brands like Mitsubishi and Akai were assembled in several countries, I've had an Akai assembled in Japan sat next to one assembled in Malaysia and they were IDENTICAL. I've also had a Mitsubishi from Japan next to one assembled in SCOTLAND! and again they were IDENTICAL. The comparison was of course between identical models.
Regarding machine tools, I've been convinced for years that one's made in China are graded on final inspection, the ones meeting the highest specs. are branded with top names lik Jet, and from that point are branded according to the price agreed by the purchaser. My mini lathe looks the same as a Jet, a different colour of course and I had work to do on it so that the headstock came into alignment with the tailstock.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"P.S. Harry, are dollars Metric?"
Both yours and ours Bill, that's why I can't understand any American who says they don't understand metric!


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> "P.S. Harry, are dollars Metric?"
> Both yours and ours Bill, that's why I can't understand any American who says they don't understand metric!


Maybe it has something to do with a US gallon being different (smaller!) than an English gallon?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nor really Peter, when a country goes metric they don't attempt to make exact conversions, for instance, when we went metric, our metropolitan speed limit was 30 miles per hour, after conversion it went UP to 60Km/h. We now have several speed limits from 40Km/h to 120Km/h.


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Nor really Peter, when a country goes metric they don't attempt to make exact conversions, for instance, when we went metric, our metropolitan speed limit was 30 miles per hour, after conversion it went UP to 60Km/h. We now have several speed limits from 40Km/h to 120Km/h.


Yes, indeed. I have an old professional interest/knowledge of this in the UK. Did you know that if you go onto the Windsor estate you will find the speed limit signs showing "38 m.p.h." - which HRH DoE Phillip insisted be a close equivalent of 50kph. He thought that the UK would "go metric", as he called it, back in the 90s, after the Windsor fire. A bit of English ephemera for you...



PS. What has a US gallon and an English gallon got to do with conversion tables? Who converted what to which?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

harrysin said:


> The last 20 years of my working life was spent as a video repair specialist and my business represented several major manufacturers, but not Panasonic, however because I handled every brand sold in Australia out of warranty, I don't recall any other brand names using Panasonic clones. Several other makers like JVC, NEC,Akai, LG etc. had re-badged models available from other "makers", these machines were identical irrespective of which country they were assembled in from kits supplied by the original company. Even well known brands like Mitsubishi and Akai were assembled in several countries, I've had an Akai assembled in Japan sat next to one assembled in Malaysia and they were IDENTICAL. I've also had a Mitsubishi from Japan next to one assembled in SCOTLAND! and again they were IDENTICAL. The comparison was of course between identical models.
> Regarding machine tools, I've been convinced for years that one's made in China are graded on final inspection, the ones meeting the highest specs. are branded with top names lik Jet, and from that point are branded according to the price agreed by the purchaser. My mini lathe looks the same as a Jet, a different colour of course and I had work to do on it so that the headstock came into alignment with the tailstock.


Harry, at one time, there were many Panasonic(Actually Matsu****a) built machines here in the USA. Magnavox, Sylvania, JC Penny, GE, Philco, Quasar, and of course Panasonic, to name a few!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Were any VHS, or for that matter, any Beta mechanisms actually manufactured in the USA?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

PeterGee said:


> Yes, indeed. I have an old professional interest/knowledge of this in the UK. Did you know that if you go onto the Windsor estate you will find the speed limit signs showing "38 m.p.h." - which HRH DoE Phillip insisted be a close equivalent of 50kph. He thought that the UK would "go metric", as he called it, back in the 90s, after the Windsor fire. A bit of English ephemera for you...
> 
> 
> 
> PS. What has a US gallon and an English gallon got to do with conversion tables? Who converted what to which?


Don't you ever get the urge Peter to use your hands and tools to produce "things" for posting here rather than simply demonstrating your encyclopedic knowledge, of which I'm envious!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Were any VHS, or for that matter, any Beta mechanisms actually manufactured in the USA?


Don't really know for sure. Sony had some assembly here for tv's, not sure about vcr's. If memory serves, JVC actually developed both Beta and VHS!


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Don't you ever get the urge Peter to use your hands and tools to produce "things" for posting here rather than simply demonstrating your encyclopedic knowledge, of which I'm envious!


Yes, Harry: I do all the time. You might spot that I am an incredibly infrequent poster here, so haul your sensitivities in a bit and try to keep your attitude to those you love most - love everyone, in other words...

No, hang it. I can see that my input is not welcome, so I will vanish from the face of your earth. Sensitive? Yes, but life is too short to waste it on idiots, eh? 

Addio...


----------



## Heilander (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi James .I'm up in Mackay and have a 1/2 inch Triton router and recently bought a template kit for it which included a winder.I cant seem to find a way to fit this to the router,or maybe it's for the 1400w one?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Heilander said:


> Hi James .I'm up in Mackay and have a 1/2 inch Triton router and recently bought a template kit for it which included a winder.I cant seem to find a way to fit this to the router,or maybe it's for the 1400w one?



Hi Keith,

What model do you have and when did you buy it. Was it new or second hand?

The older model TRA001 does not accept the template kit or winder. 

You will need the JOF001 or MOF001. I just bought a TRB001 and that does take the winder.

I believe the TRB001 may also take the template kit, but am not sure.

I have not tried or am interested in the template kit as I have Oak Park and PC type template guides with respective base plates. 

The funny thing is, if you look on Triton's web site, they can tell you are from Australia and show the JOF001 , MOF001 and TRA001, but Carba-tec are selling the TRB001....go figure.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

PeterGee said:


> Yes, Harry: I do all the time. You might spot that I am an incredibly infrequent poster here, so haul your sensitivities in a bit and try to keep your attitude to those you love most - love everyone, in other words...
> 
> No, hang it. I can see that my input is not welcome, so I will vanish from the face of your earth. Sensitive? Yes, but life is too short to waste it on idiots, eh?
> 
> Addio...


You've left me speechless, and not many people have succeeded in the past!


----------



## Heilander (Sep 29, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> What model do you have and when did you buy it. Was it new or second hand?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,unfortunately it IS the TRA001 and it does take the template kit but not the winder.I guess I'll have to make one like this Home-made router lift - YouTube (sigh)
Cheers
Scotty


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Heilander said:


> Hi mate,unfortunately it IS the TRA001 and it does take the template kit but not the winder.I guess I'll have to make one like this Home-made router lift - YouTube (sigh)


Just buy this instead.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Heilander said:


> Hi mate,unfortunately it IS the TRA001 and it does take the template kit but not the winder.I guess I'll have to make one like this Home-made router lift - YouTube (sigh)
> Cheers
> Scotty


Hi Keith, most of those US router lifts seem to be made for US made fixed base router using the the motor barrel only, not the base, and for routers with two wrench systems.

For the Triton, the router has to be raised above the table [and through the base plate] to lock the mechanism to allow for cutter changes. I cannot see how this could happen with the router lift made by Steve.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> Just buy this instead.


Hi Hilton, the user still has to reach under the table for setting the height.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Hilton, the user still has to reach under the table for setting the height.


My bad :angry:. I was thinking off another one then, made in Australia.

OP, ignore my advice please.

Thanks James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kieth,

You could give this mob a call...

Router Raizer


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

That's the one I was thinking about James, thanks.

I may just import it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> That's the one I was thinking about James, thanks.
> 
> I may just import it.


I would make sure that it is suitable for the older version TRA001 as it does not have the same end on the fine adjuster as the current model "TRA001".


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

So confirm, yours is the new model?

I will photograph mine to compare so others can benefit.
Shot!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> So confirm, yours is the new model?
> 
> I will photograph mine to compare so others can benefit.
> Shot!


Hilton. both are mine. 

I have an old TRA001 and when I recently went to buy a new TRA001, I purchased a TRB001. CarbaTec do not seem to have any TRA001 in stock even though they advertise them as TRA001 and not TRB001.

Triton's web site shows the TRA001 for Australia, but apparently they are selling TRB001's.
:laugh:


PS I use a Canon SX120IS for the shots....set to small size and use macro setting to get in close and still stay in focus.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

At my local woodwork shop here in Johannesburg they have both TRA001 and TRB001 but the B is more expensive.

Mine is one of the older TRA001s, that came with a 1/4" reducing collet.

I see the 'new' TRA001 does not have this feature but the TRB001 does for some reason.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more pictures of the older model with the winder.


===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Just some more pictures of the older model with the winder.
> 
> 
> ===


BJ,

That is the MOF001 [the mid sized router], not the larger TRA/TRB/TRC001.

PS. I knew you would have one hanging around somewhere.......VBG.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

You are right you know what I say about tank routers 

Amazon.com: Triton MOF001C 2-1/4-Horsepower Precision Router Kit: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Triton TRA001/TRC001 3-1/4-Horsepower Precision Router: Home Improvement


Triton TRA001 3-1/4 HP Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router - Amazon.com

Amazon.com: Triton MOF001 2 HP Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router: Home Improvement

==



jw2170 said:


> BJ,
> 
> That is the MOF001 [the mid sized router], not the larger TRA/TRB/TRC001.
> 
> PS. I knew you would have one hanging around somewhere.......VBG.


----------

